# Riding in SLO



## dtimms (Mar 6, 2006)

i'm heading out to san luis obispo for five weeks and was wondering if there are some group rides or events happening in july? any information the area would also be greatly appreciated. also, i don' t know if SLO really qualifies as so cal but i thought this forum would have the most info. thanks
dtimms


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I would start here:
http://www.slobc.org/Home.html

For a post-ride treat, don't forget:
http://www.docburnsteins.com/


----------

